
WHO Novel Coronavirus Situation Dashboard - infodocket
http://who.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/c88e37cfc43b4ed3baf977d77e4a0667
======
darekkay
Any way to see the dashboard without logging in?

